# Can you help me isolate the cause?



## supercazzola (Apr 7, 2018)

Recently, my 10 year old Silvia is exhibiting a strange behavior - the sides and top of the rear of the unit are getting extremely hot, and the return tube is always discharging (percolating) water into the tank. A MLG Properties, LLC PID controller has been in the unit for the entire time, and seems to be functioning nominally. The machine has routine maintenance, especially with descaling.

Anyone else experience this?

Some things that are noticeable are the sound of the boiler, and the continuous discharge of hot water into the water tank.

I double checked and the steam switch is not on, and the controller seems to keep the temp at the set point (104 C).

Any additional help, advice, or troubleshooting steps would be highly appreciated.

thank you

kevin


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you taken the case off, or just observed it from a safe distance?

I mean it sounds like it's getting hotter than you think and the LLC PID controller might be on the blink perchance. When you run water from an empty group is it steaming/bubbling a lot?


----------

